# Moyu Weilong v3



## Bryan Chia (Aug 26, 2014)

Moyu Weilong v3
designed on June, expecting to be on the market by the end of this year..

other than that, it doesn't have much info on it yet


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 26, 2014)

It looks like aolong edges with weilong v1/2 corners lol


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 26, 2014)

KarlCubing said:


> It looks like aolong edges with weilong v1/2 corners lol



yeah they say that it has the weilong feeling, and somehow its also the combination of the weilong v2 and the aolong v2


----------



## KarlCubing (Aug 26, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> yeah they say that it has the weilong feeling, and somehow its also the combination of the weilong v2 and the aolong v2



That probably explains it hahah


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 26, 2014)

KarlCubing said:


> That probably explains it hahah



haha yep, im keen to see more about weilong v2
aolong wasn't even weilong v3, appareantly some guy just made that up and assumed it was the aolong v3


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 26, 2014)

So this is... the HuanLong?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 26, 2014)

I thought that weilong v3 is an aolong 
Well i guess the aolong is a weilong 2.5
but what about an aolong v2????


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> I thought that weilong v3 is an aolong
> Well i guess the aolong is a weilong 2.5
> but what about an aolong v2????





> aolong wasn't even weilong v3, appareantly some guy just made that up and assumed it was the aolong v3



Answered?


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> So this is... the HuanLong?



what is HuanLong ?
never heard of that @@


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> what is HuanLong ?
> never heard of that @@



Huanying + Weilong.


----------



## plusCubed (Aug 27, 2014)

MoYu actually calls this the WeiLong v2 (威龙二代), the real one. The previous "WeiLong v2" was actually called the WeiLong-Enhanced or WeiLong+ in Chinese. 

I'm just wondering how American cube stores will market this (WeiLong v2? v3? v4 since the AoLong was called v3 by a lot of people? but then it'd be v5 since there's the AoLong v2 which was supposed to be AoLong+ anyway not v2 ok bye I'm gonna stop typing).


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 27, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> MoYu actually calls this the WeiLong v2 (威龙二代), the real one. The previous "WeiLong v2" was actually called the WeiLong-Enhanced or WeiLong+ in Chinese.
> 
> I'm just wondering how American cube stores will market this (WeiLong v2? v3? v4 since the AoLong was called v3 by a lot of people? but then it'd be v5 since there's the AoLong v2 which was supposed to be AoLong+ anyway not v2 ok bye I'm gonna stop typing).



Exactly, yes !
this is suppose to be the version 2.. like why would ppl just assume the enchanced version is the v2 .. so confusing


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 27, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> Exactly, yes !
> this is suppose to be the version 2.. like why would ppl just assume the enchanced version is the v2 .. so confusing



because it is technically different version, there is something different, it can be addition of another piece, or a change in construction, however designers themselves probably don't regard this as a major version change, since it is probably not hard to change in the cad. The designers probably only regard a major version change when they really alter the shape from the base design.

oh, and another reason, we've been doing this since a couple years ago, when the guhong+ come out, everyone just called it guhong v2 or guhong 2


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 27, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> because it is technically different version, there is something different, it can be addition of another piece, or a change in construction, however designers themselves probably don't regard this as a major version change, since it is probably not hard to change in the cad. The designers probably only regard a major version change when they really alter the shape from the base design.
> 
> oh, and another reason, we've been doing this since a couple years ago, when the guhong+ come out, everyone just called it guhong v2 or guhong 2



thats actually very misleading .. should have just named it like the Chinese way, enhanced version*


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> thats actually very misleading .. should have just named it like the Chinese way, enhanced version*



That's not misleading. It is a new version. Enhanced is more misleading actually. They're implying they improved it (which they didn't)


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> That's not misleading. It is a new version. Enhanced is more misleading actually. They're implying they improved it (which they didn't)


I would not say misleading. most cubes coming out now are not arbitrarily better or worse than others. Thus to say a cube is better or "enhanced" is a matter of opinion and they were expressing their opinion in the name of the cube. Would they release a new cube and call it the worse version?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2014)

Any more News about this cube? I've heard that they are making the release date for it to be out at the end of October.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 21, 2015)

http://cubezz.com/Buy-4651-MoYu+HuaLong+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Black.html look at what we have here.


----------



## Phinagin (Mar 21, 2015)

why can't they just call it a new name instead of v2 or +


----------



## Azndwarf (Mar 21, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> http://cubezz.com/Buy-4651-MoYu+HuaLong+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Black.html look at what we have here.



Well... If you order from cubezz when in north america you're bound to get it around the end of the year...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 22, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> why can't they just call it a new name instead of v2 or +



They did, its name is Hualong.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 23, 2015)

MoYu stated on Facebook that it corner cuts 60 degrees  Interesting.


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 23, 2015)

MarcelP said:


> MoYu stated on Facebook that it corner cuts 60 degrees  Interesting.



Oh yeah, but who really needs this corner cutting ?


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 23, 2015)

mati1242 said:


> Oh yeah, but who really needs this corner cutting ?



I did not say I needed it  But I find it very interesting that they can make a cube that does. I think I 'need' this cube


----------



## Seanliu (Mar 23, 2015)

Hmm... So this is the successor to the WeiLong, not the AoLong. Thats what they said on their FB page. So this page was right.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 23, 2015)

From the lightake facebook page

"Hello ,everyone ,I should say you lose a big chance to get the hualong http://goo.gl/wXjUqw the best price ,because now moyu company let the cube be $18 ,or we can not sell their cubes any more ." 

It better be an amazing cube. This is like the opposite of the guanlong. Since when is a 3x3 $18! What is the prices other places?


----------



## Chree (Mar 23, 2015)

I get the feeling the whole "Hua" series will be relatively expensive.


----------



## CuBouz (Mar 23, 2015)

biscuit said:


> From the lightake facebook page
> 
> "Hello ,everyone ,I should say you lose a big chance to get the hualong http://goo.gl/wXjUqw the best price ,because now moyu company let the cube be $18 ,or we can not sell their cubes any more ."
> 
> It better be an amazing cube. This is like the opposite of the guanlong. Since when is a 3x3 $18! What is the prices other places?



Still $11.99 at the moment on CUBEZZ but I believe their initial price (2 days ago) was $11.15.


----------



## Thaynara (Mar 23, 2015)

CuBouz said:


> Still $11.99 at the moment on CUBEZZ but I believe their initial price (2 days ago) was $11.15.



I ordered mine from cubezz on saturday and it was $11.99. Good thing I got mine with that price


----------



## biscuit (Mar 23, 2015)

dang I don't have money but I hope cubezz doesn't increase prices. The rest of there prices are extremely low with free shipping. I would expect that it would take a while (lightakes free shipping takes > a month) but dang those prices are great. Now I will have to check C4S lightake and cubezz for best prices


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 23, 2015)

"Hello ,everyone ,I should say you lose a big chance to get the hualong http://goo.gl/wXjUqw the best price ,because now moyu company let the cube be $18 ,or we can not sell their cubes any more ." 

It better be an amazing cube. This is like the opposite of the guanlong. Since when is a 3x3 $18! What is the prices other places?[/QUOTE]
(EDIT: Screwed up my quoting)


I'm hoping the reason for this price is that the cube is really good and they think it'll be in high demand, but I have no idea.
I'm only getting it in July (Birthday) anyway, should the price be expected to drop at all by then?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 23, 2015)

maybe but only if a new better cube comes out is my geuss


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 23, 2015)

Cubezz has it for $12 http://cubezz.com/Buy-4651-MoYu+HuaLong+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Black.html


----------



## cashis (Mar 23, 2015)

This still leaves the question of if moyu will release the aolong v3


----------



## biscuit (Mar 23, 2015)

cashis said:


> This still leaves the question of if moyu will release the aolong v3



I think it depends on how good the huanlong is. If it becomes the ultimate cube I don't think they will until they get competition at which time they may move on entirely. Many people have said that it looks like a weilong + aolong so maybe it's acting as both but are marketing as weilong V3 because they think people want ti the most


----------



## kliang9299 (Mar 24, 2015)

Cubicle has it up for $16.50. It has some good pictures of all of the pieces.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 24, 2015)

still cheaper on cubezz


----------



## Chree (Mar 24, 2015)

Aaaaaaaand preordered. The custom stickers and free shipping are worth it. Props to thecubicle.

They won't accidentally use the wrong plastic for the first batch again, right?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 24, 2015)

Chree said:


> Aaaaaaaand preordered. The custom stickers and free shipping are worth it. Props to thecubicle.



You can also save another 5% by using the discount code in my signature! 

I preordered mine. Hopefully if it is good they will come out with a mini version. I'm surprised they still haven't come out with a mini of the v2 Aolong. I wonder if they just made a bunch of v1 minis and are still not through them.


----------



## Chree (Mar 24, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> You can also save another 5% by using the discount code in my signature!
> 
> I preordered mine. Hopefully if it is good they will come out with a mini version. I'm surprised they still haven't come out with a mini of the v2 Aolong. I wonder if they just made a bunch of v1 minis and are still not through them.



Awwww... wish I saw that an hour ago. Oh well. Good to know though!


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi all.

Right now, I am terribly confused and I hope for some clarification. So here is the story:

After my girlfriend ordered a Hualong from TheCubicle and liked it a lot, I decided to order one myself. So I bought the HuaLong from Lightake.com and it arrived today.

Well, now it gets weird: 
- The box of the cube I received says Hua*n*Long, not Hualong. 
- The pieces of my new cube look exactly like the ones from the first post of this thread, which seem to be the same as the pieces in the HuaLong pictures of the cubicle
- However, my girlfriend's HuaLong looks way different.
- But: even though my girlfriend received her "HuaLong" in a box with "HuaLong" on it, we just compared it with my AoLong v2 and the edge and corner pieces seem to be identical.

So, what happened there? 
Are the HuaLong and the AoLong v2 really that similar? 
Or is the HuaLong the cube from this thread and did I get a HuaLong in a Hua*n*Long box and my girlfriend got a AoLong v2 in a HuaLong box? 
Is there actually a Moyu Hua*n*Long? 
But if not, where does that Hua*n*Long box come from (it is really different from the HuaLong box, clearly says Hua*n*Long and has no Feliks on it)?


----------



## rock1t (Jun 18, 2015)

Sebastien said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Right now, I am terribly confused and I hope for some clarification. So here is the story:
> 
> ...



Lightake always ********* order up. Don't order from there, I bought some products and some never arrived, and other have the wrong products (came after 2 months)

anyway, can you send the picture of the piece on your cube? So we can see which cube is which

Huanlong = Hualong
From lightake you might see HuanLong but if you order at other cube store you will see HuaLong

AoLong and HuaLong are a little similar

The boxes are different because MoYu have removed Feliks from new box not too long ago


----------



## gokkar (Jun 18, 2015)

I've heard that the HuaLong and HuanLong are the same cube, but that they may use different plastic. It's also possible that your girlfriend received an AoLong that had been mis-packaged into a HuaLong box. I've had that happen to me before, when I ordered a DianMa from The Cubicle, and the DianMa box contained a WeiLong V2.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. 

It wouldn't add anything if I made pictures of the cube, the pieces are really exactly as in the pictures of this thread and as in the picture from TheCubible that I linked.

So it really seems like the HuaLong runs under HuaLong and HuanLong and that my girlfriend simply got an AoLong v2 in a HuaLong box. :/

By the way, I found a review on youtube containing the same "HuanLong" box that I got, containing the same cube that I got: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ysyN8uuUQQ


----------



## rj (Jul 10, 2015)

This looks more like a cross between WL v1 and Gans III. Look at those torpedoes.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 17, 2015)

Guys a hualong is a completely different thing from a huanlong .a huanlong is a moyu cube that was made like 2 years ago or something. I know this because I won huanlongs at a competition a few months ago thinking they were hualongs, but they ended up being really really crappy so I reasearched and found out it was a different cube. Then I went and ordered myself a hualong XD.

As for your girlfriends cube, how are the corners? Aolong v2 edges are extremely alike, if not identical, but the corners of a hualong have three holes in each of them and look quite a bit different. Same with the centers.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Guys a hualong is a completely different thing from a huanlong .a huanlong is a moyu cube that was made like 2 years ago or something. I know this because I won huanlongs at a competition a few months ago thinking they were hualongs, but they ended up being really really crappy so I reasearched and found out it was a different cube. Then I went and ordered myself a hualong XD.
> 
> As for your girlfriends cube, how are the corners? Aolong v2 edges are extremely alike, if not identical, but the corners of a hualong have three holes in each of them and look quite a bit different. Same with the centers.



this must be clarified. HUALONG=HUANLONG. moyu changed the name on the box after release. the cube you are referring to from 2 years ago is the HUANYING.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 30, 2015)

I heard the Diana was Garbage so you must be really Lucky 

The one That I got Said Huanlong on the box. are they going to change the Huachuang to Huanchuang?


----------

